# Hashimoto and skinny



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

Is it possible to have Hashimoto and be skinny?

Also, does the constipation ever go away? I am taking 2 laxatives every night... that can not be good for me... Any suggestions?

Thank you all!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Hmm... are you on any sort of thyroid medication? Have you had any thyroid-related tests done recently? (If possible, can you share the data and ranges?)

Being really constipated points towards _hypo_ (slow metabolism, body is slowed down) rather than _hyper_ (fast metabolism, body is sped up). But I understand from reading here that signs & symptoms can be shared between the two.

The only real way to know what's going on is from lab testing, then weighing that with your signs & symptoms.

:anim_32:


----------



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cheers back at ya Bigfoot! Thanks for replying 
T4 = 1.06 (.76-1.46)
T3 = 3.25 (2.18-3.98)
TSH = 2.89 (.358-3.74)

Thryoperoxidase = 44.6 ( 0<9.0 ) 
Thyroglob = 360 (0<116)

I have been diagnosed w/ Hashimoto, and have been on 75 mcg of Levothyroxine for 10 months now...

I have had an ultrasound which showed 3 small peasized nodules, and had the uptake scan which showed my right lobe was hot. I have a goiter on my right side, and have difficulty swallowing. I also just had an ultrasound of my neck, but haven't gotten a call back from my doctor yet.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Do you know if the T4 and T3 test were of the "Free" variety? It might say "FT3" or "FT4" on the lab results.

Your TSH is still pretty high for being diagnosed with Hashi's and having taken 75 MCG of Levothyroxine for so long. I know I've read here and elsewhere and had doctors comment that ideally (to feel best with Hashi's) the TSH should be somewhere between 0.5-1.5, with another doc saying between 1.0-2.0. Granted, each individual is different, but it gives you something to strive for. It's entirely possible that you are under-medicated on the Levo. at the moment, thus the constipation.

The ultrasound results and scan data I'll defer to someone else on...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jacam226 said:


> Is it possible to have Hashimoto and be skinny?
> 
> Also, does the constipation ever go away? I am taking 2 laxatives every night... that can not be good for me... Any suggestions?
> 
> Thank you all!


It is very possible. Many of us hypers gained weight. Symptoms seem to cross-over. Nothing is carved in stone when it comes to thyroid.

Tell me this; what criteria did the doctor use to diagnose you w/Hashimoto's?

Being constipated is NOT good for you. My suggestion based on a lot of experience is to forgo all starches in your diet. Beef up the fiber, drink lots of water and give Swiss Kriss a try which is all natural. You can Google the Swiss Kriss.

Seeds, nuts, popcorn, all veggies (especially w/skin on) and fruits the same are high in fiber. Avoid glutens; they gum up in the intestines. Avoid highly processed rice.

Eat raisins. Stay active. Walk and move around. Light exercise if you are able.

Also, take about 500 mg. of Magnesium tablets every day. Or less if you "need" to. This increases intestinal motility and Mag is good for you anyway.

It's a battle!


----------



## jacam226 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Bigfoot and Andros for replying :hugs:

Bigfoot - yes they were 'Free' tests...

Andros - 2 doctor's said I had Hashi's becauce of my high antibodies count, and a goiter...

Thanks for the food ideas... I also read something on Coconut Oil... that it could help with your metabolism and underactive thyroid. Have either of you heard anything about that? I'm wondering if I need to ask my doctor before trying it.

happy monday!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jacam226 said:


> Thanks Bigfoot and Andros for replying :hugs:
> 
> Bigfoot - yes they were 'Free' tests...
> 
> ...


Many use coconut oil. It is thermogenic. You should ask your doctor though. I am not sure there are any particular health benefits other than thermogenisis. It's good for people w/Reynaud's Disease.

And a Happy Monday to you as well!~!! Love it! Happy is as happy does!


----------

